# Passed Star Puppy/training senior for CGC



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats! Good luck on the CGC. Sounds like you'll both do well.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Forgot to ask. Did they give you the puppy medal?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

We did not receive the medal yet. We received a certificate from our obedience school along with a form from the teacher that we can send in to the AKC to receive an "official" certificate from them as well along with the medal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your boy. 

Best of luck to your girl with her upcoming CGC test.


----------

